# peachtree server recognition problem



## Rnngwld (Jul 12, 2012)

I am attempting to install peachtree on to a new client computer in our network. When I do so I get the error "you must install peachtree or peachtree server components on server computer to establish location for company data" Of course Peachtree has been installed on the server computer for years and works fine. I can map the network drive to the server computer and the client computer prints fine through the printer attached to the server computer. 
I have tried putting down firewalls on both computers, all the folders are shared, I've tried all I can within my capabilty!! :banghead: Please help!!

Both computers are running windows XP. service pack 3


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

version of peachtree?


----------



## Rnngwld (Jul 12, 2012)

Peachtree Complete 2007


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You get the 5 user version?

I couldn't seem to find a manual online for 2007 but did for 2009
http://wps.prenhall.com/wps/media/o...eneral_Instructions/slater11e_installPT09.pdf

Where in this process are you failing?


----------



## Rnngwld (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes I have the 5 user version. 

I get the error just after choosing the server computer to maintain the data files. 

I do have a manual for 2007 but it doesn't address this issue. Any helps I have found just tell me I have to install on the server computer first...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

post the results of a ipconfig /all from each pc for review.

do you have any other peachtree client installs or is this the first one?


----------



## Rnngwld (Jul 12, 2012)

I have two client computers to install peachtree on. I get the same error on each of them. I was concentrating on one for now. 

It is beyond my capabilty to post the ipconfig /all page on this message. I have copied the page to word but cannot get it on here?? 

Maybe I should just type it out??


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

just copy and paste it into a post here. In word select all and then select copy. Paste into a new post.


----------



## Rnngwld (Jul 12, 2012)

Server Computer


Client computer
That's what I did before and this is what I got. No picture shows up.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

not being able to copy and paste usually relates to a virus/malware infection.
can you copy and paste between documents?

btw no "picture" would show up just the text you copied.


----------



## Rnngwld (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, I have no problem copying and pasting with pictures or words between other documents. 

The words server computer and client computer I typed in and those copied fine.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

but you can't paste that text [not picture] into a message here?

lets try a different approach

go to a command prompt
type ipconfig /all and hit enter
now right mouse click on the command prompts title bar and choose edit and select all
again right mouse click on the command prompts title bar and choose edit and copy
paste into a post here


----------



## Rnngwld (Jul 12, 2012)

TADA!!! Hope this helps you find my problem!! this is from the server computer. I'll go to the client computer now and send that one too. 


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Corine>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bookkeeping
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-72-E7-98-BE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 13, 2012 03:23:08 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 14, 2012 03:23:08 AM
C:\Documents and Settings\Corine>


----------



## Rnngwld (Jul 12, 2012)

This is the client computer.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Brent>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : perk-5795bcc8eb
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-8D-63-70
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 13, 2012 11:04:08 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 14, 2012 11:04:08 AM
C:\Documents and Settings\Brent>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

neither lists netbios over tcp/ip which should be enabled.

Go to tcp/ip properties and then the Wins tab and set netbios over tcp/ip to enabled.
The result should look like this:


C:\Users\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joshs-LT
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-29-E8-BB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::993c:146f:f1a5:4082%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.107(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 13, 2012 7:47:52 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 14, 2012 7:47:51 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 229405321
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-C2-79-87-14-FE-B5-BE-09-A5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
* NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled <-----*


----------



## Rnngwld (Jul 12, 2012)

Well since I have no idea what a tcp/ip is I googled it and went through a little tutorial. But it didn't seem to have any effect. 

I sure do appreciate all your hard work. I will do some studying over the weekend and hopefully pick this up again on Monday. Thank you


----------

